# Washington DC Capitol Building Mudflood photos: Real or not?



## trismegistus (Jun 30, 2021)

These photos are one of the best examples people use to show evidence of a worldwide mud event.  They are featured here and on many YT videos.

Can these definitively be proven to be real photos?  If so - is there evidence of this large scale excavation take place?  This is federal government property so the implication is there is plenty of bureaucratic documentation before a shovel hit the ground.  

For some reason these photos have always bugged me as being "too good to be true."

So....are they?


----------



## Jd755 (Jun 30, 2021)

I suggest reading these two threads to get some idea of what has already been discussed.
SH Archive - Single photo: 1862 Washington DC Capitol Building
SH Archive - Evolution of the Capitol Building, Washington DC


----------



## Referent (Jun 30, 2021)

*Official story*
The official story appears to indicate the OP's photos (circa 2004) are from a circa 2000-2008 job of adding to the Capitol Building a "United States Capitol Visitor’s Center".

*From engineering firm, GEI*
The construction engineering consulting firm GEI Consultants, Inc. (formerly Geotechnical Engineers Inc.) appears to have had the Capitol Visitor's Center project for the client Nicolson Construction Company.

Photos similar to the OP's (and more) are on the GEI website [0].



 

 




 

 




 


*GEI Photos*​
*From Wikimedia*
Related photos appear on the Wikipedia entry for the United States Capitol Visitor Center [1], attributed in part as sourced from a 2004 house.gov image that indeed appears on the Internet Archive [2].



 

 


*Wikimedia Photos (one with house.gov attribution)*​
*From Architect of the Capitol*
A Fact Sheet is also archived [3] from the Architect of the Capitol website [4] (attached as "Capitol Visitor Center Fact Sheet Spring 2006, (aoc.gov via archive.org), FS_Spring_2006.pdf").




*Architect of the Capitol Photo*​
*From the Visitor's Center*
The Visitor's Center webpage [4] also hosts similar images.



 

 




 


*Visitor's Center Photos*​
*From the Congressional Research Service*
There appears to be information in Congressional Research Service reports from the time about the Capital Visitor Center project [5] (one is attached as "The Capitol Visitor Center An Overview Updated July 5, 2006 (CRS Report for Congress) via everycrsreport.com 20060705_RL31121.pdf").




*CSR Report Excerpt*​
*Not covered*

I have not dug for the receipts for the approximately $600MM project.
I have not attempted to use expertise to analyze the photos and the materials shown.
I have not looked for "tourist photos" on the web from the era.
I have not exhaustively followed up on links and entities from the initial review.
I have not cross-referenced the provided photos that were associated with particular dates (2004, 2006) to see if the timelines match the photographic record.
*References*
[0] United States Capitol Visitor’s Center | Buildings & Civil Design | GEI
[1] United States Capitol Visitor Center - Wikipedia
[2] Wayback Machine
[3] Wayback Machine
[4] About the Capitol Visitor Center
[5] https://www.everycrsreport.com/files/20060705_RL31121_1fbe57f8d53498d85189b3db7cd537cb7821ac97.pdf


----------



## trismegistus (Jun 30, 2021)

Referent said:


> *Official story*
> 
> The official story appears to indicate the OP's photos (circa 2004) are from a circa 2000-2008 job of adding to the Capitol Building a "United States Capitol Visitor’s Center".
> 
> ...


Nice job. Thank you for your help.


----------



## Persister (Jul 3, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> I suggest reading these two threads to get some idea of what has already been discussed.
> SH Archive - Single photo: 1862 Washington DC Capitol Building
> SH Archive - Evolution of the Capitol Building, Washington DC


Having worked most of my life in the construction industry, and also having driven a ready mix concrete truck, I can say that all of those retaining walls are typical. All of those black spots on those walls are for long steel rods that have an anchor attached to the end that reaches deeply into the surrounding soil. Slurry, a watery mixture of concrete is poured into the hole to set those anchors.

What I don't understand is what that below ground construction at the center is all about. There must be similar construction extending to the right and left of that point, behind the retaining walls, which would show that the entire building was originally constructed at that depth.


----------



## Seven823One (Jul 3, 2021)

Capitol Building sits atop a metro station, of the line that connects all major government buildings in downtown DC (I used as a torurist) and could reach much much further out of the city for evacuation purposes.


----------



## Persister (Jul 3, 2021)

Seven823One said:


> Capitol Building sits atop a metro station, of the line that connects all major government buildings in downtown DC (I used as a torurist) and could reach much much further out of the city for evacuation purposes.


That's fascinating! So, that metro station was there before there was a United States of America. That leads one back to the many evidences that there was an advanced civilization in North America, which failed at about the same time that The United States was formed.


----------



## Seven823One (Jul 3, 2021)

The metro train with 3 cars looked ancient, I would say. Only they didn't qualify as anything advanced. Kind of amuzement park ride. . That's another argument to support that the previous civilization had been failing and there was not much struggle to take over by European invaders.


----------



## Magnetic (Jul 3, 2021)

Seven823One said:


> The metro train with 3 cars looked ancient, I would say. Only they didn't qualify as anything advanced. Kind of amuzement park ride. . That's another argument to support that the previous civilization had been failing and there was not much struggle to take over by European invaders.


It seems as if North America  is most affected by the disaster when the reset happens compared to Africa for instance.  Massive earthquakes would cause tsunamis on both coasts East and West.  The west of the USA is a massive area of desolation compared to the east coast and must have suffered tremendously from the event(s).
I met an insider, an ex-DC cop and firefighter, when I was there during the Occupy movement.  He told me of a vast underground network of tunnels, bases, trains, bunkers and other facilities underground in DC.  He had to inspect them for fire control systems so he was actually in those facilities. He knew when we saw the motorcade of el Presidente B.O. zoom past Freedom Plaza that it was fake by the antenna array of his motorcade and B.O. was instead taking a train in an underground tunnel to the Capitol.  I was camped a block from the White House, and it seemed like there were no troops around, but that was a misapprehension.  When a protest breached the steps of the Supreme Court(I learned that you could not protest on the courts steps, why I don't know).  Hundreds of black uniformed soldiers issued from the underground within seconds with machine guns and no ID's on their clothing.  Since DC is a swamp literally, and figuratively they would have to have highly engineered barracks and command and control facilities to be able to do this.  There was work being done near the White House, but we were told it was finishing up a bunker complex, but I have no way of confirming this.  The Capitol looked normal, and the construction must have been over when I was there.


----------



## Persister (Jul 4, 2021)

Seven823One said:


> The metro train with 3 cars looked ancient, I would say. Only they didn't qualify as anything advanced. Kind of amuzement park ride. . That's another argument to support that the previous civilization had been failing and there was not much struggle to take over by European invaders.


You make a good point. Once the central government of Grand Tartary was overturned by The Russians, and I believe Napolean helped Russia in that revolution, the populations of Tartarians around the world, including North America, were left to fend for themselves. And, obviously, The Tartarians lost.


----------



## Magnetic (Jul 4, 2021)

Persister said:


> You make a good point. Once the central government of Grand Tartary was overturned by The Russians, and I believe Napolean helped Russia in that revolution, the populations of Tartarians around the world, including North America, were left to fend for themselves. And, obviously, The Tartarians lost.


Yes, the USA landmass and Siberia was disastrously affected.  There are no star forts in Siberia until you get to the southern mountain chains as everything above was wiped out.


----------



## Armouro (Jul 4, 2021)

Magnetic said:


> Yes, the USA landmass and Siberia was disastrously affected.  There are no star forts in Siberia until you get to the southern mountain chains as everything above was wiped out.


Nothing to the north?

Challenge accepted.


Magnetic said:


> Yes, the USA landmass and Siberia was disastrously affected.  There are no star forts in Siberia until you get to the southern mountain chains as everything above was wiped out.


We've got several structures northward of the mountanous regions.








I think the key is having someone who's got a reliable GE dataset, because the structures and their landmarks are quite easy to find. 
Common misconception, thinking that the totality of past civilisation has been erased. 
The markers are there, for the curious and the astute.


----------



## 13thMonkey (Jul 4, 2021)

the biggest problem we face in the northern areas is a severe lack of detail shots


----------



## Armouro (Jul 4, 2021)

Meet your cartographer, 13thMonkey. All questions belong in his direction.


----------



## 13thMonkey (Jul 4, 2021)

As far North as i have pointed them down in Canada


----------



## Magnetic (Jul 4, 2021)

Armouro said:


> Nothing to the north?
> 
> Challenge accepted.
> 
> ...


Here is an incomplete but useful world map of star forts in the world.  Do you see there is a vast area from upper Siberia to the south that has no star forts?  The ones you pointed out to the very west is on the border of Siberia.  Where are all the ruins of cities that the star forts are usually the center of in Siberia?  They are also gone.  In old Tartarian maps Siberia is filled with cities, but now they are few and under populated with no star forts.  The same with Upper Canada and only a few survived on the south edge of the Hudson Bay.  A massive disaster caused by raging waters swept Siberia, Upper Canada clean of star forts, soil, cities and that previous civilization.  Plasma discharges accompanied this disaster as seen in northern Siberia that has millions of round shallow flat bedded ponds and lakes where the discharge grounded. Click on the image to get the full map.


----------



## 13thMonkey (Jul 4, 2021)

https://www.google.com/maps/d/embed...ru&ll=52.27590252656664,61.73687445414805&z=3

more complete, but less acurate.
i got well over 10k pins at current tying to the fortified city narrative but my files are not available online as of yet.
What may have happened with the cities in the north?
my thought is that the stars were just earthworks like for example this one 47°15'11.58" N  40°05'20.44" E (no that one is not in the north, but does go a long way to show my theory)
All the city may have needed was a central religious structure while the tribes moved from city to city.
my reasoning for this is Ulaanbaatar, Mongolia. Which up to 1778 did not have a fixed location.
and how easy is it to get rid of earthworks? very!


----------



## Magnetic (Jul 4, 2021)

13thMonkey said:


> https://www.google.com/maps/d/embed?mid=1GZr_z7paiZuEtxnlLqBHBpUeZz0&hl=ru&ll=52.27590252656664,61.73687445414805&z=3
> 
> more complete, but less acurate.
> i got well over 10k pins at current tying to the fortified city narrative but my files are not available online as of yet.
> ...


All major surviving "old" cities have a star fort base in them.  We have old maps showing cities all through Siberia.  Now those cities do not exist and there are no star forts there.  A catastrophe happened in the north which spared the east coast of the USA and Europe.


----------

